
Juan Enriquez: Beyond the crisis, mindboggling science and the arrival of Homo evolutis - rms
http://ted.com/index.php/talks/juan_enriquez_shares_mindboggling_new_science.html
======
rms
"What I'm going to try and do in the next 17 and a half minutes is talk first
about the flames. Then where we are in the economy. I'm going to take three
trends that have taken place at Ted in the next 25 years and try and bring
them together and give you a sense of what the ultimate reboot looks like.
Those three trends are the ability to engineer cells, the ability to engineer
tissues, and robots."

